# Bettas compatible with what fish??



## kara13 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi, I recently bought a 5-gal. tank and I want to have a betta in it. What other fish could I put in?


----------



## aquathena (Jun 2, 2007)

Bettas can be territorial and aggressive, so keeping fish with long fins or bright colors may be considered a threat.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

i have my betta in a tank with 5 feeder fish that were never eaten in my 55 gal. and an african dwarf frog, and a chinese algea eater (eventually hell get to big for my ten gal.). he chases all the other fish but leaves the adf and algea eater alone. there are some algea eaters who stay small enough to keep perminetley in a small tank. in a 5 gal i wouldnt put too many fish because like aquathina said they are territorial and if they dont have enough room to spare they will ripe the fins off the other fish. also they like to get themselves in tight places so if you have a hiding place for the betta besides plants youll probally do just fine. i really suggest reading up on african dwarf frogs, they are so fun to watch and will do fine in a small tank with your betta. they do require a heater though. also the age/ size of a betta has a lot to do with how aggressive its going to be.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got freshwater clams, threadfin rainbows and harlequin rasboras with one of my bettas and purple passion danios and penguin tetras with another and only one minor incident. Both tanks have clown plecos for algae control and one had a farlowella cat for a brief period. I would recommend that if you do decide on inverts, avoid shrimp. Bettas love attacking shrimp.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

My personal recommendation would be not to put any other fish in it as the tank is small. If this were my tank I would put 2-3 snails in with him/her if you don't want to have just the one fish in it.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

leifthebunny... how big is your tank??? snails are boring it seems like you want some fun in your tank agian i recommend the african dwarf frog. they wont move like fish and the betta will only have one curios nip before the frog gets its claws on it, but dont worry the claws wont do any damage but it will warn the betta. plus betta pellets sit on the top where the betta is and frog pellets sink to the bottom where the frog is.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Both of my bettas are in 12g tanks.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

oh ok so your like me, i think its so wrong to have them in anything smaller than a ten gal. some people say bettas dont apply to the inch to gal. rule. when i adopted mine he was in a 2.5 gal tank and i though it was just crule. now hes happy in my 10, though he doesnt usually come out of his special spot.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

It depends on the betta. There are some bettas that just prefer to be in smaller tanks.


----------

